# Ok Guys, I'm a Dumbass



## Alex (27/9/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2hliqt/ok_guys_im_a_dumb_ass_and_now_it_is_stuck/

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riddle (27/9/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2hliqt/ok_guys_im_a_dumb_ass_and_now_it_is_stuck/



Haha I almost did that once. Luckily I don't have really big fingers...


----------



## johan (27/9/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (27/9/14)

Omg that's baaaaaad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

